# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Polymaker Kickstarter PolySmooth/Polysher

## nikoss11903

Hi guys,

Just to let you know that Polymaker is launching a completely new material : PolySmooth. This material is as easy to print as PLA, but can be polish with alcohol in a machine called the Polysher. Check this out : 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...rs/description

I would love having your opinions on this new thing. good news? bad news? nothing amazing?

Thank you  :Smile: 

Best

----------


## Miaowzer

It works well and does what it says. You still need some filing and sand paper work on your pieces but once you smoothen it up with isopropyl, you end up with such a smooth and glossy finish. The first time I used it, I had a harder time to make nice builds compared to PLA but once you have the right setup for your printer, it ain't a problem to use polysmooth. I actually prefer printing polysmooth over PLA now.

----------


## curious aardvark

so what are you using it for ? 
Commercial prints or do you just like shiny prints ?

----------

